# Lizards > Monitors and Tegus >  Croc monitor

## BallPython17

Just got this bad boy yesterday. He is a wild caught so he's in quarantine right now, he's 4ft. long. I have to get him dewormed, does anyone know a good medicine for deworming? And also I was gonna ask the croc monitor owners if they can post pics of their setup. Well heres a pic of the bad boy soaking.

----------


## djansen

that is one awesome looking lizard!  :Good Job:

----------


## BallPython17

> that is one awesome looking lizard!


Thanks. And yea he's great, he's not aggressive just moves alot when you hold him. But he doesn't bite. I just got to fatten him up, and get his new cage done before his quarantine is over.

----------


## Big Gunns

Panacur and Flagyl would be a good thing to hit him with. Panacur for sure. BG would get him eating good first though. Take a good look at your fingers...you may not have them much longer.

----------


## CoolioTiffany

Definitely go for the two dewormers BG listed, those work pretty well.

Croc Monitors are defintiely awesome, I love their heads.  Good luck with this guy, he is a good looking lizard!

----------


## capitalB

i agree with big gunns, DONT GET BIT!!  that being said....awesome monitor.

----------


## BallPython17

Yea. I for sure gotta fatten him up. he ate a rat pup when i got him, but he ended up regurgitating it. But yesterday he ate another rat pup and so far he's holding it down. As of now he's not a bitter, but then again he's a bit skinny.
Maybe he'll get aggressive when he fattens up and gets more energy (but I hope not). And thanks again for the comments. I would never have thought in a million years I would have a croc monitor. lol

----------


## Patrick Long

Wow WC Croc....GOOD luck!

----------


## Big Gunns

> Wow WC Croc....GOOD luck!


Sorry mods, but BG was poked so here we go. BG needs to prove a point.

"Information value" of this post.

0

----------


## BallPython17

Alrite, I got a very important question. I got the croc on sunday, I fed him a rat pup and he ate it on his own. Then monday I saw he had threw it up, so I gave him another one and he ate it and held it down. Now this morning i threw another rat pup in there and left him alone and when I checked again he had eaten it.

And now I went to check on him again and he had thrown up one of the rat pups I fed him. My question is what would cause him to keep throwing them up? So far from the 3 rat pups I fed him one is still in him. Could it be the size of the rat or that he is still a little stressed out or can he have a worm in him thats makeing him throw up. 

Thanks in advance for the input guys, i really appreciate it.

----------


## Patrick Long

What are your temps?

----------


## BallPython17

> What are your temps?


105.8 f on hot spot and 88 f on cool side.

----------


## Patrick Long

I would bump that Hot side up a little. Seems a little cool.

Try and shoot for ~115f


What kind of enclosure is he in?

----------


## m00kfu

> 105.8 f on hot spot and 88 f on cool side.


Not sure how much it helps, but I do know ProExotics recomends a hotspot of 140 or so for ackies.

----------


## BallPython17

> I would bump that Hot side up a little. Seems a little cool.
> 
> Try and shoot for ~115f
> 
> 
> What kind of enclosure is he in?


Well right now he's in quarantine, so I have him in a 55 gal, tank. And he has ticks so I dont want to throw him outside in my huge cage.

----------


## BallPython17

> Not sure how much it helps, but I do know ProExotics recomends a hotspot of 140 or so for ackies.


Dam, thats hot.

----------


## Patrick Long

> Not sure how much it helps, but I do know ProExotics recomends a hotspot of 140 or so for ackies.


If I remember correctly the Crocs are kept just a tad cooler than the ackies, with a much lower night temp as well.


If he is 4'   a 55 gallon even for QT is CRAZY small.

most baby crocs I have seen are kept in min of 4x4x6 and thats  BABY.

----------


## BallPython17

> If I remember correctly the Crocs are kept just a tad cooler than the ackies, with a much lower night temp as well.
> 
> 
> If he is 4'   a 55 gallon even for QT is CRAZY small.
> 
> most baby crocs I have seen are kept in min of 4x4x6 and thats  BABY.


I know its not the cage for him. But my big cage outside is wooden and I can't let this tick problem get out of hand. Last time I had a burm outside in a cage like that and he had ticks and mites. And it got out of hand and he died. I can't let that happen again. Everytime theres ticks and/or mites I dont like to put my animals in wooden cages, so the tick/miites dont have a chance to breed.

----------


## Patrick Long

Proper medication will get rid of the mites and ticks. But you NEED to get him into a bigger enclosure.

55 gallons is NOT very large. He probalby cant even turn around if he is in fact 4'...just sayin.

----------


## djansen

Dang, was doing some reading on these and WOW!  I had no idea they got this big.




> Crocodile Monitor lizards have been documented to reach a length of 15 feet, with stories of 19 footers being told by tribesman deep in the heart of the Papua New Guinea jungles. These incredibly beautiful lizards are also known to have the longest tail, longest claws, and longest teeth of any living Monitor Lizard species. Maybe they should be classified as the Longest Lizard, while the Komodo Dragon classified as the Heaviest Lizard? 
> Another really interesting fact about a Crocodile Monitors teeth is with the exception of the Tyrannosaurus Rex, it is the only other reptile to have its top and bottom teeth scissor across each other.


http://www.tigerhomes.org/animal/oth...le-monitor.cfm

----------


## redstormlax12

I second the getting the croc in a larger cage. A 55 gallong is tiny, especially if its a standard fish 55 gallon. They are only 12 inches wide and 4 feet long if im not mistaken. Many people wouldnt even keep a beardie in that enclosure. I know you are trying to quarantine, but the idea of quarantine is a simple enclosure. The enclosure must still meet the herps requirements, it just doesnt give them the extra bonus stuff that a normal cage should give them. Quarantine is usually around 1-2 months. Think of how much he will grow in that time. If he has a growth spurt he could put on maybe six inches in length and if he is already skinny, he could double his weight. That 55 gallon should only be a very temporary thing. Id start looking for something much larger. Maybe something along the lines of 180 gallon at least for the quarantine process. As for him reguritating, it may be a plethora of things. Temps, enclosure size, stress, parasites, etc. If he is not eating well, the panacur could have a very ill effect on him. Meds like panacur can actually lessen the appetite of your herp. It also kills alot of the stomach flora which is essential in digestion, so be sure not to over do it. Treating at the right time is essential. Too early and you could cause more stress, lessen the immune system response, curb his appetite, kill too much flora and essentially make it worse. But wait too long and the parasites might just take over. Just be careful with all the meds. Being hit with all sorts of meds to take care of the  endoparasites and ectoparasites may cause him to completely stop eating. I would consult of good herp vet before doing too much. Its not easy for a wc animal to come into captivity sometimes. And the tiny enclosure isnt helping.

----------

_CoolioTiffany_ (04-09-2010)

----------


## allergenic

Threads and decisions like this are the reason officials are trying to pass laws banning certain animals.

----------

_mumps_ (04-07-2010),slayer (04-21-2010)

----------


## BallPython17

I haven't hit him with the meds yet. I'm waiting for him to fatten up. But as off him throwing up the meal is not because of the cage size. I mean he wouldn't eat if it had to do with the cage size (don't get me wrong, I am gonna put him in a bigger cage). Only reason he's in the 55 tank now is quarantine and I only do a 30 day quarantine. Anyways I need some pics of adult croc cages, cuz the cage I was supposed to put him in measures 
13 feet long X 4 feet wide X 3 feet tall, and what killed me is that I thought they where more of a ground lizard not arboreal, so the cage I have doesn't suit him as much as I thought cuz they are arboreal (according to what I have read).

----------


## BallPython17

> Threads and decisions like this are the reason officials are trying to pass laws banning certain animals.


What are you talking about? Have I said im going to release him in the everglades? NO.

----------

_I<3Dreamsicles_ (04-07-2010),_PorcelainxDoll_ (08-30-2012)

----------


## allergenic

> What are you talking about? Have I said im going to release him in the everglades? NO.


What I'm talking about is you've picked the most dangerous captive lizard on the planet to keep, and you know so little about it you can't even get its basking temps up enough to have it not throw up its food.

You're going to get hurt.

----------

slayer (04-21-2010)

----------


## Big Gunns

> I would bump that Hot side up a little. Seems a little cool.
> 
> Try and shoot for ~115f
> 
> 
> What kind of enclosure is he in?





> Proper medication will get rid of the mites and ticks. But you NEED to get him into a bigger enclosure.
> 
> 55 gallons is NOT very large. He probalby cant even turn around if he is in fact 4'...just sayin.


Now yah see. It's kinda funny that you're trying to hep today. Seems kinda coincidental to BG. BG is thankful he could make you see the light. :Good Job:

----------


## redstormlax12

> What I'm talking about is you've picked the most dangerous captive lizard on the planet to keep, and you know so little about it you can't even get its basking temps up enough to have it not throw up its food.
> 
> You're going to get hurt


Have you ever kept a croc monitor? Do you have really any idea what they are like besides the accidents that have happened dealing with croc monitors? Many of our herps are CAN be dangerous, but that doesnt mean they will be. Yes, the size of croc monitors does command respect, on the other hand a 9 foot croc will typically be six feet of tail. Yes his husbandry is a little off, but im sure he will give the animal the respect is deserves. He is already able to give it a large enclosure after quarantine and is coming to people on this forum for help, not ridicule. So please, if you have no information that is at all helpful, please take your rude remarks elsewhere. He has come here for advice, which was a great step towards the correct husbandry for this animal. 

Some croc monitors have even been reported to be "dog tame". Reports of even responding to voice commands and being able to fetch. 

"Crocodile monitors can become tame, sweet captives if treated with the utmost respect and understanding that they are also potent predators that evolved to survive harsh conditions met in Indonesian jungles. Our largest is an 8' male that is extremely tolerant of human interaction" New England Reptile Distributors

Ballpython17, as for husbandry, here is a good caresheet: http://www.reptilechannel.com/care-s...e-monitor.aspx

Basking temps should be between 110-120, so bump up your basking temp about ten degrees and that should be taken care of. The only thing is, he may not be able to properly thermoregulate in such a small enclosure, he isnt able to really fully move himself to a lower temperature. 

As for more information, you could try to contact some knowledgeable breeders like proexotics or nerd.

----------

_CoolioTiffany_ (04-09-2010),_I<3Dreamsicles_ (04-07-2010)

----------


## allergenic

> Have you ever kept a croc monitor?  Many of our herps are CAN be dangerous, but that doesnt mean they will be. Yes, the size of croc monitors does command respect, on the other hand a 9 foot croc will typically be six feet of tail.


It's funny to me that this is always the defense.  You know what else I haven't kept?  Grizzly bears, bobcats, wolverines, badgers, kodiak bears, polar bears, mako sharks, king cobras.  I honestly haven't even kept wild boars or jaguars.  That must make me completely unqualified to know how dangerous any of those would be to a human household. 

You're absolutely right.  King Cobras can be dangerous, but that doesn't mean they will be.  The venom and fangs can command respect, but really on the other hand the majority of the animal is "tail".  What could possibly go wrong?  But then again, I've never kept one, so what do I know?




> Yes his husbandry is a little off, but im sure he will give the animal the respect is deserves.  He is already able to give it a large enclosure after quarantine and is coming to people on this forum for help, not ridicule.


"A little off".  It's throwing up its food.  The OP will be lucky to keep it alive to see eight feet.

At this point I don't even know why I'm replying, because this is indicative of the fact that you've never kept monitors at all.  For example, I've kept Argus monitors, and based on things like feeding response, caging requirements, quantity of food, and general difficulty of keeping, I would never recommend an Argus to someone who hasn't at least kept a smaller monitor.

You're talking about something twice the size with the ability to inflict eight times the damage, with at least 2-3x the caging requirements if kept properly.

As was said, his quarantine enclosure is absolutely tiny for any four foot monitor, much less one that has a much longer flight distance than other monitors.




> So please, if you have no information that is at all helpful, please take your rude remarks elsewhere. He has come here for advice, which was a great step towards the correct husbandry for this animal.


What I said was extremely helpful.  Give up the animal to someone who is knowledgeable enough to take care of it.

Too often people post threads on message boards about keeping the most ridiculous animals, with the most ridiculous level of inexperience, and expect high fives because of how "awesome" the animal is.  For the most part they get the high fives, because people are of similar inexperience as you've outlined in the rest of your reply which I won't bother to quote.

----------

_mumps_ (04-07-2010),slayer (04-21-2010)

----------


## allergenic

> 1.0 Mojave Ball Python
> 1.0 Super Dwarf Retic
> 1.2 Blizzard Leopard Geckos
> 1.0 Jungle Carpet
> 1.0 BCI
> 1.0 Argentine Boa
> 0.2 Rats


Wait, seriously?  Having a BCI and a dwarf retic qualifies you to give advice somehow on monitors?  Is there something I'm missing?  I'm assuming you are male, perhaps you could tell my wife what pregnancy is like?

----------

_mumps_ (04-07-2010),slayer (04-21-2010)

----------


## Patrick Long

> Now yah see. It's kinda funny that you're trying to hep today. Seems kinda coincidental to BG. BG is thankful he could make you see the light.


Oh sorry, I had to actually unblock the post to see this crap.

But contrary to your childish games, and all he picture threads that you pulled up. I do give useful knowledge. 

But like the 35 posts that you made while you played pot stirrer this morning...obviously contained ZERO questions to answer. LOL

But that is besides the point is it not?

----------


## dr del

Sorry in advance,

Personal irrelevant bugbear;




> Another really interesting fact about a Crocodile Monitors teeth is with the exception of the Tyrannosaurus Rex, it is the only other reptile to have its top and bottom teeth scissor across each other.


Dinosaurs were not reptiles.

They had different metabolic systems and the giveaway is the leg position - no reptile has its legs underneath it  like dinosaurs and birds did or do.  :Smile: 


dr del

----------

_djansen_ (04-06-2010),_Oroborous_ (04-07-2010)

----------


## djansen

> Sorry in advance,
> 
> Personal irrelevant bugbear;
> 
> 
> 
> Dinosaurs were not reptiles.
> 
> They had different metabolic systems and the giveaway is the leg position - no reptile has its legs underneath it  like dinosaurs and birds did or do. 
> ...


learn something new everyday! :Very Happy:

----------


## BallPython17

So no ones bashes me saying im new to monitors or something, I currently have a 3 foot savy and a timor monitor. And I have had black throats, water monitors, nile monitors all over 4 feet. Only reason my cages aren't in size right now are due to the fact that I got out of monitors for a bit and got rid of most of my big cages. And allergenic (or w.e. your wack ass name is) don't come here giving me bad luck saying I ain't gonna see him get to 8 feet. And sorry in advance mods, but allergenic go _away_. Go find a new forum to bash, I know you think your big and bad on the web, but not in real life. Don't be a smart ass. Grow up, stop sucking on your mommys nipple. Enough off that, back to topic. Hopefully between this and next week I will get that enclosure done. I will keep you guys updated.

----------

_CoolioTiffany_ (04-09-2010),_I<3Dreamsicles_ (04-07-2010),_redstormlax12_ (04-06-2010)

----------


## BallPython17

And redstorm thanks for your input, very good care sheet. My only problem now is my design for the enclosure, I would like to make it a walk in enclosure. But I can find any pics of such an enclosure for monitors.

----------


## djansen

> So no ones bashes me saying im new to monitors or something, I currently have a 3 foot savy and a timor monitor. And I have had black throats, water monitors, nile monitors all over 4 feet. Only reason my cages aren't in size right now are due to the fact that I got out of monitors for a bit and got rid of most of my big cages. And allergenic (or w.e. your wack ass name is) don't come here giving me bad luck saying I ain't gonna see him get to 8 feet. And sorry in advance mods, but allergenic go _away_. Go find a new forum to bash, I know you think your big and bad on the web, but not in real life. Don't be a smart ass. Grow up, stop sucking on your mommys nipple. Enough off that, back to topic. Hopefully between this and next week I will get that enclosure done. I will keep you guys updated.


whoa, calm down bro.  :Wag of the finger:

----------


## BallPython17

> whoa, calm down bro.


Lol. Did I scare you?

----------


## djansen

> Lol. Did I scare you?


For sure  :Wink: .  Loosing your cool does nothing but get this thread locked or moved so stop the E-hate lol.

----------


## BallPython17

> For sure .  Loosing your cool does nothing but get this thread locked or moved so stop the E-hate lol.


Lol. i know, but what bothers me is why don't the mods take care of the bashers like allergenic. He came in here trying to be all smart, and that starts the problems. instead of saying something helpful, he comes in saying that I aint gonna see my croc get up to 8 feet.

----------


## redstormlax12

> Lol. i know, but what bothers me is why don't the mods take care of the bashers like allergenic. He came in here trying to be all smart, and that starts the problems. instead of saying something helpful, he comes in saying that I aint gonna see my croc get up to 8 feet.


I agree. Ive had a problem with him before. He assumed you knew nothing about monitors. You know what happens when you assume.  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## BallPython17

> I agree. Ive had a problem with him before. He assumed you knew nothing about monitors. You know what happens when you assume.


Exactly, I mean one thing is to say i don't know anything about monitors. And another thing is to tell me my croc is gonna die.

----------


## djansen

> Lol. i know, but what bothers me is why don't the mods take care of the bashers like allergenic. He came in here trying to be all smart, and that starts the problems. instead of saying something helpful, he comes in saying that I aint gonna see my croc get up to 8 feet.


yeah but he is entitled to his opinion and the thing is, its like the other poster stated he is assuming.  If you really know how to care for the croc monitor who gives a rats a** what some guy on the internet thinks.  Its doesnt take anything to be an E-thug lol. just listen to the good advice and tune out the garbage.
good luck bro.

----------


## BallPython17

> yeah but he is entitled to his opinion and the thing is, its like the other poster stated he is assuming.  If you really know how to care for the croc monitor who gives a rats a** what some guy on the internet thinks.  just listen to the good advice and tune out the garbage.
> good luck bro.


exactly, he is entitled to give his opinion, so my other post about him is my opinion about him. Like BG says, you poke me, ill poke harder. lol. but ill admit im not 100% on the care of crocs, most of my knowledge is from the monitors i've kept. Thats why im here asking for some knowledge on him.

----------


## djansen

> exactly, he is entitled to give his opinion, so my other post about him is my opinion about him. Like BG says, you poke me, ill poke harder. lol. but ill admit im not 100% on the care of crocs, most of my knowledge is from the monitors i've kept. Thats why im here asking for some knowledge on him.


K but leave the profanity and his mother out of it lol.

----------


## BallPython17

> K but leave the profanity and his mother out of it lol.


lol. yea the mother thing was a bit bad. mybad on that one. but anyways back to topic on my little guy (not literately little, lol). But BG would you happen to have any pics of your enclosures for your big arboreal lizards? Or anyone that has big arboreal lizards?

----------


## allergenic

A quick review.




> Definitely go for the two dewormers BG listed, those work pretty well.





> I second the getting the croc in a larger cage. ...If he has a growth spurt he could put on maybe six inches in length and if he is already skinny, he could double his weight...As for him reguritating, it may be a plethora of things. Temps, enclosure size, stress, parasites, etc. If he is not eating well, the panacur could have a very ill effect on him....





> Ive had a problem with him before.


Most of the people who find me offensive are the people who don't keep monitors and find it necessary to troll monitor forums dispensing veterinary advice to people needing real advice from actual keepers.  The people who, like me, are also long time monitor keepers seem to actually appreciate me taking the time to give constructive advice when I find it the time to do so.

The problem with me is that when an animal is at stake I generally don't stop long enough to worry about someone's poor feelings getting hurt.




> he ate a rat pup when i got him, but he ended up regurgitating it.





> Then monday I saw he had threw it up... 
> And now I went to check on him again and he had thrown up one of the rat pups I fed him.





> My question is what would cause him to keep throwing them up?





> 105.8 f on hot spot and 88 f on cool side.





> Dam, thats hot.





> If he is 4' a 55 gallon even for QT is CRAZY small.  most baby crocs I have seen are kept in min of 4x4x6 and thats  BABY.





> you NEED to get him into a bigger enclosure.
> 55 gallons is NOT very large. He probalby cant even turn around if he is in fact 4'...just sayin.





> I thought they where more of a ground lizard not arboreal, so the cage I have doesn't suit him as much as I thought cuz they are arboreal (according to what I have read).





> So no ones bashes me saying im new to monitors or something,


Let's cut back to the chase and stay on topic.  Again, my point, which have yourself illustrated without me having to, is that you've failed on really basic monitor husbandry.  Basking spot, aquarium cage, enclosure size, regurgitated food.  You also don't even know the basics about this specific animal.  This stuff is seriously Monitor Keeping 101 type of stuff.  What makes you really think you're going to be able to care for an animal this advanced?

Seriously, just stop for a second and ignore what you think of me and my supposed "rudeness".  Do you really not see that you're about to be very badly in over your head?




> And redstorm thanks for your input, very good care sheet.


So now you are relying on a guy who doesn't keep monitors giving you an Internet care sheet (which are notoriously bad) to help you take care of the most dangerous and demanding captive lizard you can own.




> instead of saying something helpful, he comes in saying that I aint gonna see my croc get up to 8 feet.


You haven't been on forums long enough to see that threads like this are actually really typical, and generally all end the same way.




> Exactly, I mean one thing is to say i don't know anything about monitors. And another thing is to tell me my croc is gonna die.





> Last time I had a burm outside in a cage like that and he had ticks and mites. And it got out of hand and he died.


Just sayin.

----------

_FlowRock_ (04-27-2010),_gothkenny_ (04-07-2010),lmtrej (09-05-2012),_mumps_ (04-07-2010),slayer (04-21-2010)

----------


## BallPython17

here we go again allergenic. I really don't care about your advice. atleast the people here are helping me out. the burm is a different story, he was given to me that way full of mites. Don't come in here being all smart cuz you think you know everything. please tell me what kind of animals you have, cuz of now your a lot of talk and no show. Oh and as for the thing of me not being on a forum a lot, you should look at yourself. Your pretty new here, on this forum a good number of us actually help out. You should go back to those forums where you belong.

----------


## redstormlax12

> Most of the people who find me offensive are the people who don't keep monitors and find it necessary to troll monitor forums dispensing veterinary advice to people needing real advice from actual keepers


The veterinary advice i gave is true. Panacur and other meds do kill flora in the stomach of our herps. Too much of the panacur will kill the beneficial flora in the stomach and digestive tract causing the breakdown and digestion of the food almost impossible. If you think this advice isn't correct then your knowledge of the internal workings and the effect of the medications is severely lacking. Im not trolling. I saw a person in need and gave them some solid advice on the general application of meds for endoparasites. 



> The people who, like me, are also long time monitor keepers seem to actually appreciate me taking the time to give constructive advice when I find it the time to do so.


Advice? What advice? Your first comment was rude, and your second again rude. And these were comments, not really educational advice. And where as someone appreciated this so called "advice" your giving? Ballpython17 seems to have been keeping monitors also.

----------

_I<3Dreamsicles_ (04-07-2010)

----------


## Skiploder

> here we go again allergenic. I really don't care about your advice. atleast the people here are helping me out. the burm is a different story, he was given to me that way full of mites. Don't come in here being all smart cuz you think you know everything. please tell me what kind of animals you have, cuz of now your a lot of talk and no show. Oh and as for the thing of me not being on a forum a lot, you should look at yourself. Your pretty new here, on this forum a good number of us actually help out. You should go back to those forums where you belong.


You may not like how he's saying it, but I can't see how you can't read between the lines.

So far, the guy who you are intent on having a running battle with is giving you the best advice on this thread. Maybe if I say it more politely, you will stop wasting your time flexing your e-mouth and get your animal digesting food again.

(1)  You picked a very demanding and potentially dangerous animal to keep.  I would ignore any care-sheet that down play the damage this animal could do to you.  Monitors are not dogs and the potential for this monitor to seriously hurt you is very real - more real than it ever becoming "dog tame".  

(2)  I don't care what the situation is, as Pat and others have stated, that 55 gallon glass aquarium is inadequate - even for a day.  Asking for plans to build a larger enclosure at this point is a waste of time.  My advice is to get him into something of adequate size.  Hint - a glass aquarium of any size is nothing but a varanus jerky making machine - so don't even bother going there.  That animal is going to need a 16' long x 6' deep x 8' high enclosure when it's an adult.  If I may be so bold to assume you are having hard time getting an adequate sized enclosure for him as a juvenile, you are going to find it impossible to provide an adequate adult sized enclosure.

(3)  As has been stated, your temps are too low.  I'd give him the option of a 135 degree hot spot.  The cage you give him now will need to be big enough to allow a cool end that is in the 80s.  The 55 gallon aquarium won't cut it.

(4)  Do not self diagnose and self treat this animal for internal parasites. In your case, I would strongly recommend you him to a Vet and have him properly treated.

The fact that your croc is regurging, in cramped quarters and being kept at suboptimal temperatures is bad.  You may not like hearing this, but no matter what you say your experience is with these animals, the fact that you were not prepared to provide it with proper care and were ready to take advice from an internet forum gives me little cause to believe you are ready for the responsibility this animal entails.

Log off the computer.  Immediately get him into an adequately sized cage with a proper basking spot and a proper temperature and humidity gradient.  Get him professionally treated for his internal parasites.  Once you get those things nailed down, then you can jog back here and get testy all you want.

----------

camel (08-30-2012),_FlowRock_ (04-27-2010),flynn (04-07-2010),_Hulihzack_ (04-07-2010),lmtrej (09-05-2012),_Minja777_ (04-09-2010),_MrLang_ (09-04-2012),_mumps_ (04-07-2010),slayer (04-21-2010)

----------


## Skiploder

> Have you ever kept a croc monitor? Do you have really any idea what they are like besides the accidents that have happened dealing with croc monitors? Many of our herps are CAN be dangerous, but that doesnt mean they will be. Yes, the size of croc monitors does command respect, on the other hand a 9 foot croc will typically be six feet of tail. Yes his husbandry is a little off, but im sure he will give the animal the respect is deserves. He is already able to give it a large enclosure after quarantine and is coming to people on this forum for help, not ridicule. So please, if you have no information that is at all helpful, please take your rude remarks elsewhere. He has come here for advice, which was a great step towards the correct husbandry for this animal. 
> 
> Some croc monitors have even been reported to be "dog tame". Reports of even responding to voice commands and being able to fetch. 
> 
> "Crocodile monitors can become tame, sweet captives if treated with the utmost respect and understanding that they are also potent predators that evolved to survive harsh conditions met in Indonesian jungles. Our largest is an 8' male that is extremely tolerant of human interaction" New England Reptile Distributors
> 
> Ballpython17, as for husbandry, here is a good caresheet: http://www.reptilechannel.com/care-s...e-monitor.aspx
> 
> Basking temps should be between 110-120, so bump up your basking temp about ten degrees and that should be taken care of. The only thing is, he may not be able to properly thermoregulate in such a small enclosure, he isnt able to really fully move himself to a lower temperature. 
> ...


Rather than give you my take on croc monitors as pets, let me direct you to a site that isn't trying to sell one to anybody - and explaining why in the process.

http://proexotics.com/FAQ2.html#monitor_croc

Scoot on down to the pictures with all the blood in them.

I say this with a complete absence of snark - nobody is doing this hobby any good by going around and telling people croc monitors make "sweet" and "tame" pets.   I know it isn't your quote, but................

----------

_FlowRock_ (04-27-2010),flynn (04-07-2010),_Hulihzack_ (04-07-2010),_Minja777_ (04-09-2010),_mumps_ (04-07-2010),Nadamamasboy (04-07-2010),slayer (04-21-2010)

----------


## redstormlax12

> You may not like how he's saying it, but I can't see how you can't read between the lines.
> 
> So far, the guy who you are intent on having a running battle with is giving you the best advice on this thread. Maybe if I say it more politely, you will stop wasting your time flexing your e-mouth and get your animal digesting food again.
> 
> (1) You picked a very demanding and potentially dangerous animal to keep. I would ignore any care-sheet that down play the damage this animal could do to you. Monitors are not dogs and the potential for this monitor to seriously hurt you is very real - more real than it ever becoming "dog tame". 
> 
> (2) I don't care what the situation is, as Pat and others have stated, that 55 gallon glass aquarium is inadequate - even for a day. Asking for plans to build a larger enclosure at this point is a waste of time. My advice is to get him into something of adequate size. Hint - a glass aquarium of any size is nothing but a varanus jerky making machine - so don't even bother going there. That animal is going to need a 16' long x 6' deep x 8' high enclosure when it's an adult. If I may be so bold to assume you are having hard time getting an adequate sized enclosure for him as a juvenile, you are going to find it impossible to provide an adequate adult sized enclosure.
> 
> (3) As has been stated, your temps are too low. I'd give him the option of a 135 degree hot spot. The cage you give him now will need to be big enough to allow a cool end that is in the 80s. The 55 gallon aquarium won't cut it.
> ...


I have to agree with everything that was said here. I did tend to downplay the seriousness of your situation. Yes your croc will be dangerous, and no im not saying he is going to be dog tame by any means. And i must again emphasize the changing of the enclosure. Its like you having a walk-in closet as a living space. If one side is 115 degrees, moving over a little isn't going to allow you to cool off. And i must agree with the vet advice also. I was giving answers to what you could treat him with, but going to the vet and getting tests done to find out exactly what he needs to be treated for is the correct thing. Yes, he will probably need to be put on a dewormer like panacur, but the vet may give you something else. Panacur is a very general med used in treating endoparasites. If the wooden enclosure you have is ready to be used, then by all means use it. You may be concerned about the mites and tics breeding in it, but the fact is, they will mainly do the reproduction on your croc. If the wooden enclosure was made properly and sealed well, then putting your croc in it will be no problem. Keep it to the bare minimums in the cage since it will be a quarantine. Treat the mites and tics with what the vet tells you and then daily clean the enclosure to kill the mites and tics. Ive heard nothing but great reviews for provent-a-mite from pro-products, so i suggest you look into that right away and order it as soon as possible if that will work. 

Getting him into the proper sized enclosure is the first thing you must do. This will allow him to thermoregulate properly and help to ease his stress. Next thing is call the vet in the morning, schedule the soonest possible appointment you can. 

I hope everything goes well, and i wish you the best of luck. Just make sure you give him the best chance of survival, and hopefully he will bounce back.

----------


## BallPython17

> You may not like how he's saying it, but I can't see how you can't read between the lines.
> 
> So far, the guy who you are intent on having a running battle with is giving you the best advice on this thread. Maybe if I say it more politely, you will stop wasting your time flexing your e-mouth and get your animal digesting food again.
> 
> (1)  You picked a very demanding and potentially dangerous animal to keep.  I would ignore any care-sheet that down play the damage this animal could do to you.  Monitors are not dogs and the potential for this monitor to seriously hurt you is very real - more real than it ever becoming "dog tame".  
> 
> (2)  I don't care what the situation is, as Pat and others have stated, that 55 gallon glass aquarium is inadequate - even for a day.  Asking for plans to build a larger enclosure at this point is a waste of time.  My advice is to get him into something of adequate size.  Hint - a glass aquarium of any size is nothing but a varanus jerky making machine - so don't even bother going there.  That animal is going to need a 16' long x 6' deep x 8' high enclosure when it's an adult.  If I may be so bold to assume you are having hard time getting an adequate sized enclosure for him as a juvenile, you are going to find it impossible to provide an adequate adult sized enclosure.
> 
> (3)  As has been stated, your temps are too low.  I'd give him the option of a 135 degree hot spot.  The cage you give him now will need to be big enough to allow a cool end that is in the 80s.  The 55 gallon aquarium won't cut it.
> ...


Look, like I've said, I have owned a good number of big monitor species in the past. I know what the dangers are with these lizards, I have a great respect for them. I know the size enclosure he is in now is not the adequate size, but you should have seen what he was in before I got him. Unfortunately I don't have all of the old enclosures I had for my big lizards back then, but I will have one done for him asap. I already said im not 100% on this certain species care but everyone starts off somewhere when they want to acquire knowledge on a certain animal.

----------


## BallPython17

As for the croc bites. As simple as this, if what you like is owning dangerous animals, by all means go for it. But make sure you respect them and know how to properly handle them so you won't get hurt. And well, if you get hurt, just suck it up. No one made you own these animals. Thats what I go by. You guys keep stressing on it being dangerous, I know it's dangerous. Everyone should know it's dangerous, it's and animal with big claws, powerful jaws with very big sharp teeth that gets 12ft. + 

So enough of the danger part, people don't exactly mention it to someone with monitors, cuz that person should already know what the dangers are.

----------


## Skiploder

> As for the croc bites. As simple as this, if what you like is owning dangerous animals, by all means go for it. But make sure you respect them and know how to properly handle them so you won't get hurt. And well, if you get hurt, just suck it up. No one made you own these animals. Thats what I go by. You guys keep stressing on it being dangerous, I know it's dangerous. Everyone should know it's dangerous, it's and animal with big claws, powerful jaws with very big sharp teeth that gets 12ft. + 
> 
> So enough of the danger part, people don't exactly mention it to someone with monitors, cuz that person should already know what the dangers are.


Kinda like that person should know that the animal can't digest food if it's stressed by being jammed in a glass tank and kept at sub-optimal temperatures?

----------

slayer (04-21-2010)

----------


## BallPython17

> Kinda like that person should know that the animal can't digest food if it's stressed by being jammed in a glass tank and kept at sub-optimal temperatures?


No, I have never had a situation like this. None of the lizards I've owned have ever had this problem. And like I said I'm learning about these crocs, this is also my first freshly WC monitor. Some of my old lizards that I have put in small cages (due to there enclosures having to be repaired) have never regurgitated there meals while they where in the small cages.

----------


## allergenic

> please tell me what kind of animals you have, cuz of now your a lot of talk and no show.





> For example, I've kept Argus monitors,


I've already said.  I got my first Sav when I was 18 in 1994, and have had monitors in between then and now.  I'm not going off topic turning this into an "I've had more experience than you" urinating contest.  It honestly doesn't take someone with 16 years of monitor experience to look at the Proexotics link Skiploder posted and realize it's a dangerous animal.




> Oh and as for the thing of me not being on a forum a lot, you should look at yourself.


I've lurked here on and off for several years and have not been interested in posting.  I've preferred in the past to stay away from the noob forums, they're disheartening at best because of threads like this one.




> The veterinary advice i gave is true. If you think this advice isn't correct then your knowledge of the internal workings and the effect of the medications is severely lacking.





> If the wooden enclosure was made properly and sealed well, then putting your croc in it will be no problem.
> Getting him into the proper sized enclosure is the first thing you must do. This will allow him to thermoregulate properly and help to ease his stress. Next thing is call the vet in the morning, schedule the soonest possible appointment you can.


Glad to see that you are so astute you're able to diagnose this guy's croc monitor and suggest pumping it full of medications without having ever kept a monitor yourself.  Perhaps you should think about isolating medical advice to those animals one has actually kept.  And enclosure advice!  Win/win.  




> And where as someone appreciated this so called "advice" your giving?


Other threads.




> So far, the guy who you are intent on having a running battle with is giving you the best advice on this thread. Maybe if I say it more politely, you will stop wasting your time flexing your e-mouth and get your animal digesting food again.


Thanks, better said than I was able to.




> As for the croc bites. As simple as this, if what you like is owning dangerous animals, by all means go for it. But make sure you respect them and know how to properly handle them so you won't get hurt. And well, if you get hurt, just suck it up. No one made you own these animals. Thats what I go by.


What you're failing to realize is what I said in my first comment in this thread, and what Skiploder said as well.  This ain't just about you, pal.  When you get hurt, it will reflect badly on keepers as a whole.  They are trying to pass laws to outlaw certain types of reptiles, including some monitors which are deemed too large/aggressive for the private sector.  I for one like keeping monitors and do so responsibly, and don't want the negative actions of one person to impact responsible keepers as a whole.  It's why this has gotten so heated, you are personally participating in jeopardizing my and others' ability to keep monitors.

----------

_gothkenny_ (04-07-2010),_mumps_ (04-07-2010),slayer (04-21-2010)

----------


## BallPython17

> What you're failing to realize is what I said in my first comment in this thread, and what Skiploder said as well.  This ain't just about you, pal.  When you get hurt, it will reflect badly on keepers as a whole.  They are trying to pass laws to outlaw certain types of reptiles, including some monitors which are deemed too large/aggressive for the private sector.  I for one like keeping monitors and do so responsibly, and don't want the negative actions of one person to impact responsible keepers as a whole.  It's why this has gotten so heated, you are personally participating in jeopardizing my and others' ability to keep monitors.


[/QUOTE]

Most of the banning off certain reptiles is due to releases into the wild. Not because of people getting hurt. Now, one thing is for the owner of the animal to get injured by the animal and another thing is if someone gets hurt by someone elses animal. I'm not doing anything to harm our herp keeping world, im just learning about a new species I have decided to get into, only problem is I currently don't have him in the right environment. Now, people already know these are dangerous animals, some people that stress out too much about the danger is whats killing this hobby. If you would say that yes this animal is dangerous but there is a way to keep them while not getting injured would sound better than you saying oh this is a very dangerous animal you don't know what your doing, blah, blah, blah. 

Now tell me how I am jeopardizeing our monitor keeping situation?

----------


## redstormlax12

I never suggested "pumping" the monitor with meds. I actually discouraged it. Again too much of a dewormer will kill the flora in the digestive tract. As far as the enclosure advice, its fine advice. The 13 foot by 4 foot enclosure would be better than the 55 gallon enclosure would it not? I never diagnosed his croc monitor. He suggested the deworming and i cautioned him. 

And by all means, dont come back to this forum if its such a "noob forum". Your first comments have started to cause this thread to get out of hand. People respond better to polite advice, instead of saying their animal will die. 

You may have extensive experience in monitors, and that is truly great. But if your knowledge is so vast, then by all means, share it with the people in search of it, instead of putting down the poster. Yes the conditions are much below and inadequate of what the monitor needs. But dont come on here, thinking you are gods gift to earth and start polluting this forum with rude remarks.

----------


## BallPython17

Oh, and I forgot to mention this. All hobbies has there good and bad things. If your gonna be a animal owner then get ready to get injured (and if you never do, then good for you) But everyone ends up getting injured somehow. As long as your not hurting other people in what you do. I mean anyone will get hurt and possibly killed in nascar driving, boxing, mma, skydiving, even fishing. And you don't see the government banning those hobbies. I mean look at zoo keepers, even they get hurt. Experienced reptile keepers get bit. So basically don't come here saying Im gonna hurt the herp hobby because i get injured by my own animal.

----------


## mainbutter

> So basically don't come here saying Im gonna hurt the herp hobby because i get injured by my own animal.


I really don't want to get into this thread since it's so much BS already, but I just have to say this quick:

Unfortunatly, scales, claws, fangs, razor sharp teeth, and creepy crawlies are great fodder for the news.  Nothing sells like headlines of a "creepy" pet taking a few fingers off its owner.

If you do get injured, don't let it become news fodder, because if it does, it WILL hurt the hobby.

Those little clips of people getting tagged by fairly harmless snakes that make it on "when animals attack" are already bad enough for the hobby.  It's sad but true.

----------


## BallPython17

> I really don't want to get into this thread since it's so much BS already, but I just have to say this quick:
> 
> Unfortunatly, scales, claws, fangs, razor sharp teeth, and creepy crawlies are great fodder for the news.  Nothing sells like headlines of a "creepy" pet taking a few fingers off its owner.
> 
> If you do get injured, don't let it become news fodder, because if it does, it WILL hurt the hobby.
> 
> Those little clips of people getting tagged by fairly harmless snakes that make it on "when animals attack" are already bad enough for the hobby.  It's sad but true.


Obviously, but have you seen me say, mention, or even seen me do videos or something on me getting attacked or injured by one of my animals? 

Basically, If I where to get injured or attacked by one of my animals I wouldn't post a video of it. But then again, everytime someone does get bit or attacked a has a video of it on youtube everyone comments on it saying its cool. Cuz yes I've seen it in the past, you should complain to the people who are actually hurting this hobby.

----------


## qiksilver

allergenic may be a little rough around the edges but he is trying to help.  You should probably both just start over and you should start listening. 

The way you have it set up now is inappropriate, and when people try to say that you get angry.  Don't do what's right for you, do what's right for the animal.

----------

_mumps_ (04-07-2010)

----------


## Skiploder

> Most of the banning off certain reptiles is due to releases into the wild. Not because of people getting hurt. Now, one thing is for the owner of the animal to get injured by the animal and another thing is if someone gets hurt by someone elses animal. I'm not doing anything to harm our herp keeping world, im just learning about a new species I have decided to get into, only problem is I currently don't have him in the right environment. Now, people already know these are dangerous animals, some people that stress out too much about the danger is whats killing this hobby. If you would say that yes this animal is dangerous but there is a way to keep them while not getting injured would sound better than you saying oh this is a very dangerous animal you don't know what your doing, blah, blah, blah. 
> 
> Now tell me how I am jeopardizeing our monitor keeping situation?


The banning of certain reptiles is due to many things...one is propagation in the wild as an invasive species, another is people buying large boids, hots and large varanids without fully realizing the danger and respecting the capabilities of the animal.  

As Mainbutter commented:

*Unfortunatly, scales, claws, fangs, razor sharp teeth, and creepy crawlies are great fodder for the news.*

Your claim that "people who stress out too much about the danger is whats (sic) killing this hobby" is both confusing and potentially misleading.  First, the concern of conscientious owners who always are aware of the explosive danger some of these animals represent to their keepers isn't killing this hobby - it's helping it by keeping inappropriate animals out of the hands of inexperienced and foolish keepers.  Whom you were admonishing doesn't matter at this point because your statement is wrong.

As a reptile owner, I am uncomfortable seeing a large number of retics and varanids in private homes - especially when these private owners seem to crop up over night, post like whores and then disappear as soon as they arrived.

There comes a time when an animal (be it lizard, snake or dog) grows beyond the easily managed and cute stage and shows it's owner what it is capable of.  My cynical view is that there is a large percentage of people who buy large varanids and snakes who do not have the vaguest idea as to how much responsibility, effort and potential risk these animals represent.

Second, the real damage to this hobby comes at the hands of  owners who shrug off the potential for harm these animals can cause.

You going out and buying an animal that you claimed you are "just learning about" and  "a new species I have decided to get into" is case in point.  You bought an animal (one of the potentially most dangerous to own) without having done your due diligence.  You have - to this date - kept it at improper temps, in an inadequate cage with no idea how to deal with it's health issues.  Regardless of whether you meant to or not, these actions show a lack of respect for the animal and the hobby.

You can debate this until you are blue in the face and it still won't change the fact that you are unprepared for this animal.

----------

_FlowRock_ (04-27-2010),flynn (04-07-2010),_mumps_ (04-07-2010)

----------


## BallPython17

Um, this is about the 20th time I've said that I know I'm not meeting his care requirements. I know about the cage size I need for him and the temps now. Whats annoying me is that you guys keep stressing about him being dangerous, I already know he's dangerous. Apparently you guys want to keep at it. This is the thing about forums, people keep stating the same fact a million times so they can look all smart or w.e. Maybe it's just me, but I think the people that are basically trying to be hard are just plainly jealous of me because I own a croc monitor and they don't. lmao 

But seriously, I as a herp hobbyist am going to get this croc into his right cage, temp requirements. And basically no thanks to you guys who weren't much help, just causing a problem (and thank you to those who really gave me info.)
And what cracks me up is that on the web since no one really knows anyones real history with reptiles, people tend to act smart and bash on people about a mistake they did. While in reality, they themselves have been in situations like mine, we are human, we are not perfect. The point of this thread was to give me knowledge on this animal, not to ridicule me. This is yet another reason why this hobby is slowly dieing, because MOST people in it tend to be a know it all (don't take this wrong for the people who actually try to help). And again thanks for the help to those who deserve my thanks, and Ill be back soon on the BP section when my bp's drop some eggs. And as for my croc, I will enjoy him myself, no use in posting updates on him cuz apparently according to the smart guys here, he won't last with me.

----------


## allergenic

Talking to a wall.

----------


## Nadamamasboy

[QUOTE= There comes a time when an animal (be it lizard, snake or dog) grows beyond the easily managed and cute stage and shows it's owner what it is capable of.  My cynical view is that there is a large percentage of people who buy large varanids and snakes who do not have the vaguest idea as to how much responsibility, effort and potential risk these animals represent.

Second, the real damage to this hobby comes at the hands of owners who shrug off the potential for harm these animals can cause.

You going out and buying an animal that you claimed you are "just learning about" and  "a new species I have decided to get into" is case in point.  You bought an animal (one of the potentially most dangerous to own) without having done your due diligence.  You have - to this date - kept it at improper temps, in an inadequate cage with no idea how to deal with it's health issues.  Regardless of whether you meant to or not, these actions show a lack of respect for the animal and the hobby.

You can debate this until you are blue in the face and it still won't change the fact that you are unprepared for this animal.[/QUOTE]



I'm not trying to jump on the bandwagon here and pick on the OP, just pointing out what some fail to think of.

Keepers of such potentially dangerous animals often don't consider what could happen if their pet unintentionally gets OUT. If you live in an area like lower Florida then the animal is likely to survive because of the great weather conditions, and that's why they are having problems there. These aren't slow moving like snakes but amazingly quick, especially when hungry! They climb trees and jump on their prey. It could easily burrow out, or if a bad storm hits (storms in Florida?) the cage could get damaged by a falling tree etc. What's going to happen when you hear that your croc escaped it's outdoor cage & attacked or killed someone's child? There is so much more to the ownership of such an animal than most people realize.

You need a back up plan for the main plan, and lots of $$$ for damage control. And if you don't have the cash to get it to a vet to take care of those parasites, you can't afford the damage control once it gets well and reaches maturity.

I've always wanted a Tiger, but even if I could afford it I still wouldn't get one because there's just too much potential for catastrophe. And THAT'S what hurts our hobby. 'Oops, I didn't think it could get out... '

----------


## BOWSER11788

I think it has a better chance in the Everglades. I don't care if you kept
freakin dinosaurs before, your husbandry is sickning. From a person with acurite moniter keeping, listen to those you dislike most, they are right. I feel bad for all your
moniters. An adult croc would use every bit of a full room enclosure

----------


## allergenic

It's been a great ride, and since this thread will probably be locked soon, I thought I'd use analogies to relate the two major lessons I've learned in the past 24 hours.

1.  I could buy a half grown Retic and keep it in a tiny rabbit hutch with a heat lamp.  Even though I would be epic failing at its husbandry, it is in no way an indicator that I won't be able to take care of it if I just "respect the animal for what it is".  Anyone who tells me I'm not ready for a potentially 22 foot snake because I don't even know its basic care is clearly only on the Internet to bully people and look smart at other people's expense.

2.  Anyone who has kept a leopard gecko or Savannah Monitor is qualified to go onto Retic forums and dispense husbandry and medical advice about care for potentially 22 foot snakes, despite having never been around them before.  If someone has a real and difficult question, they can just link to a caresheet from Bob's Herptile Site, and be thanked profusely and told that they are the only ones really helping in the thread.

----------


## mumps

I've been on holidays for the past few days, and have missed one entertaining thread.

To the OP:  there are LOTS of people with LOTS of varanid experience who would be shunned upon for choosing _Varanus salvadorii_.  I'm gathering from the majority of posters here that not many of them have had experience with this particular creature.  For good reason.  Now, I know you CHOSE to keep this animal and you came looking for advice for its regurg problem and didn't expect the trashing you received.  Sorry I wasn't here to contribute.  You say you've had Niles, waters, etc. before.  Where are they now?  The same fate as the burm you had before?  Eliminating mites and ticks is pretty easy stuff for most herpetoculturists with any experience; it seems again you're pretty lacking.

What you fail to realize, is a lot of varanophiles are very _passionate_ about their animals, and shudder when they see a situation such as the one you find yourself in, and cannot help but want to scream "WHAT THE HELL DO YOU THINK YOU ARE DOING WITH AN ANIMAL THAT YOU KNOW ABSOLUTELY NOTHING ABOUT".  This is not a rescued bp you have taken in.  It is a wild caught, highly stressed and very young crocodile monitor that, in the best scenario, will take probably two years or more of very intense trust establishing before you find yourself at minimal risk from serious injury.

But, since you know it all already, and don't need any advice (I mean, with all the experience with varanids that you have, you already know about their high basking temps and voracious appetites and fossorial/arboreal tendencies), I won't bother giving any; because you've already proven to be a brick wall.

I will, however, wish you luck with your acquisition, and hope desperately that you take this opportunity to make all of us "bashers" look like idiots.  Post pics in two years...

And read my sig...

Chris

----------

camel (08-30-2012),_FlowRock_ (04-27-2010),flynn (04-07-2010),Nadamamasboy (04-07-2010),_Patrick Long_ (04-07-2010),slayer (04-21-2010)

----------


## BallPython17

This ones for mumps. My monitors have never died, reason I got rid off most off them was for the fact that they had passed the ROC permit and I got the wrong info and thought that any monitor that grows over 6 feet would have to require an ROC permit. So i got rid of them and found out later that, that wasn't the case. And here is the savy I kept, he is about 2 1/2 feet now and he's doing great. I had him since he was a baby.





These are pics of him from today while I was giving him a soak.

----------


## BallsUnlimited

allergenic as much as he comes off the wrong way does know his stuff about monitors and there care. He may not say it in the nicest way but im sure he means well. Ive butted heads with him before but if you take the time to read his posts that have info you will find what your looking for.

----------


## mumps

BallPython17.

How old is that _exanthematicus_?  You say you've had him since he was a baby.  Looks to be about 8 months old to me.

This is my _Varanus ornatus_, captive bred and 18 months old.  He's almost 5 feet in length...



Chris

----------


## BallsUnlimited

> BallPython17.
> 
> How old is that _exanthematicus_?  You say you've had him since he was a baby.  Looks to be about 8 months old to me.
> 
> This is my _Varanus ornatus_, captive bred and 18 months old.  He's almost 5 feet in length...
> 
> 
> 
> Chris


that is one beautiful monitor.  :Good Job:

----------

_mumps_ (04-08-2010)

----------


## redstormlax12

> Anyone who has kept a leopard gecko or Savannah Monitor is qualified to go onto Retic forums and dispense husbandry and medical advice about care for potentially 22 foot snakes, despite having never been around them before. If someone has a real and difficult question, they can just link to a caresheet from Bob's Herptile Site, and be thanked profusely and told that they are the only ones really helping in the thread.


Im guessing this is directed at me. The funny thing is my medical advice on the meds destroying flora in the digestive tract is completely acurate, if you dont believe me your either ignorant or know nothing about what the medications are actually doing. I gave him the caresheet for general information, such as the temps, since his temps were too low. Just because i havent been around a croc before doesnt mean i know what the meds will actually to do its inner workings.

----------


## BallPython17

My savy is about a year and a half old. At first every five months he would grow a foot now he's a good 2 feet and probably a little more. Recently he's been getting fatter instead of longer. Then again, he's a savy, they don't get that big. And on top off that i was told she was a female.

----------


## JLuck13

> My savy is about a year and a half old. At first every five months he would grow a foot now he's a good 2 feet and probably a little more. Recently he's been getting fatter instead of longer. Then again, he's a savy, they don't get that big. And on top off that i was told she was a female.


ive stayed out of this thread and just read for comic relief for as long as i could. NOW I WILL SAY RIGHT NOW I HAVE 0 MONITOR EXPERIECE. I am getting my frist savvy this sunday and have had his setup ready and dry running making sure of temps and everything is ok for the last week, just so i dont have any problems, and have been reading the past 2 months on everything i can about them. Wether its the proexotic sheets on all their monitors to everything else i can about them. Thats 2 months for a savvy, for a croc? id start reading now, and think about getting one the day after i died....

that being said you last statement is probably the most RETARDED thing anyone in this thread has said. a year and a half would make it give or take 18 months, and by your statement, HE was going a foot every 5 months... 18/5=3... 3*1' = ~3' and change.... but somehow HE is 2 feet and possibly change, but wait! all of a sudden at the end of your post HE is now a SHE, after you have been typing he for the whole first part of your paragraph... 


 I do hope this situation ends well for you, i wont with ill on you or your poor monitor, but IF, notice i dont say when, but im sure it is a when, it takes your finger, hand, or god only knows what, i do hope you come back and tell us.

----------


## BallPython17

> ive stayed out of this thread and just read for comic relief for as long as i could. NOW I WILL SAY RIGHT NOW I HAVE 0 MONITOR EXPERIECE. I am getting my frist savvy this sunday and have had his setup ready and dry running making sure of temps and everything is ok for the last week, just so i dont have any problems, and have been reading the past 2 months on everything i can about them. Wether its the proexotic sheets on all their monitors to everything else i can about them. Thats 2 months for a savvy, for a croc? id start reading now, and think about getting one the day after i died....
> 
> that being said you last statement is probably the most RETARDED thing anyone in this thread has said. a year and a half would make it give or take 18 months, and by your statement, HE was going a foot every 5 months... 18/5=3... 3*1' = ~3' and change.... but somehow HE is 2 feet and possibly change, but wait! all of a sudden at the end of your post HE is now a SHE, after you have been typing he for the whole first part of your paragraph... 
> 
> 
>  I do hope this situation ends well for you, i wont with ill on you or your poor monitor, but IF, notice i dont say when, but im sure it is a when, it takes your finger, hand, or god only knows what, i do hope you come back and tell us.


Um, buddy. I type he or she just because Im not sure if he is a he or a she. and plus he is shorter to type than she. regardless im not breeding them so i don't care if he is a he or a she. second savy usually get about 3 to 4 feet, obviously males being bigger and people tell me mines a girl. and from what ive noticed, when monitors get to a certain lenght they'll start getting more bulkier instead of getting longer. And my savy has been getting more bulky than long.

Oh and if he does take a finger or injures me than hey, thats what happens when you keep dangerous animals. I hope your retic doesn't kill you. Cuz if my monitor can take of my finger your retic can kill you for sure.

----------


## tjm

Croc monitors are very beautiful. I know you got this monitor going in blind. From the post i read you didnt know enough. I learn as much as i can get the enclosure right, then i buy. Dont get me wrong. Im not saying you cant take care of him/her, but your off to a really bad start. Do yourself and him/her a big favor and give it to a zoo or something. It would be best. Then learn as much as you can about them, and buy or make the proper enclosure, then get one.I love my nile and water monitors but i wouldnt get a croc monitor. Monitors will never be tame. They will always be wild. Yes they can get comfortable around us but they can still pose a threat. Always remember that. And like i said dont get me wrong. And if you do keep him/her i hope you can get that enclosure built fast. I also hope you move him into a larger quarantine enclosure. I do wish you and him/her the best no matter what you do.

----------


## redstormlax12

> that being said you last statement is probably the most RETARDED thing anyone in this thread has said. a year and a half would make it give or take 18 months, and by your statement, HE was going a foot every 5 months... 18/5=3... 3*1' = ~3' and change.... but somehow HE is 2 feet and possibly change, but wait! all of a sudden at the end of your post HE is now a SHE, after you have been typing he for the whole first part of your paragraph...


Try to actually read what he is saying before you say his statement is retarded and then come in guns blazin and sound like a fool yourself. He said AT FIRST he was growing about a foot every 5 months. That was AT FIRST. He never stated he has been continually growing a foot every 5 months for the past 18 months. 

Just post was truly junk, and it would have been better for you to just stay out of the thread and just continue to read it for "comic relief".

----------


## JLuck13

How many at first 5 months can you have when were talking about an animal that lives as long as monitors do? For the extra keystroke it is for a she not he seems like the extra effort would have been worth it to not contradict yourself mid paragraph :/

I know my retic will have the possibility to kill me but I also know a large retic isn't something to be handled by myself and as much as I hate it if it ever latched onto me and was a life or death situation the people that will be with me will have to problem pulling out their knifes and killing Lady and I would do the same if she went after them. You balso hit the point where how often there isn't much handling to do with an 18+ ft snake. Knock on wood my retic is one of my only snakes that has never even tried to strike/lunge at me, I have also had her from her being 13 weeks old to now 6 1/4'  seems that more people worry about a crroc monitor than an adult retic

----------


## BallPython17

> How many at first 5 months can you have when were talking about an animal that lives as long as monitors do? For the extra keystroke it is for a she not he seems like the extra effort would have been worth it to not contradict yourself mid paragraph :/
> 
> I know my retic will have the possibility to kill me but I also know a large retic isn't something to be handled by myself and as much as I hate it if it ever latched onto me and was a life or death situation the people that will be with me will have to problem pulling out their knifes and killing Lady and I would do the same if she went after them. You balso hit the point where how often there isn't much handling to do with an 18+ ft snake. Knock on wood my retic is one of my only snakes that has never even tried to strike/lunge at me, I have also had her from her being 13 weeks old to now 6 1/4'  seems that more people worry about a crroc monitor than an adult retic


I've owned retics in the past. I know what you mean that some will be a bit tame. But a retic is an animal that i will never trust when it's big enough to get a hold of me and over power me. It only takes that one time when your retic is 12+ feet and he mistakes you for food. Now you got a problem. As of people being more concerned of croc monitors than retics, I would have to disagree. A croc monitor will have the potential to injure me badly, but not to the point where he would kill me. Now a retic, they are powerful, once those coils are on you, your in serious trouble. Now I won't discourage you to own your retic or any big snake as long as your up for the consequences (if something occurs) and that you are up for the challenge and aren't scared of some pain.

Now at the end they are great animals, just like my croc. I'm up for the challenge of owning a croc monitor and if I get injured, thats all on me. And like I said, the start with my croc isn't good so far. But it will be, because he will be taken care off.

----------


## BOWSER11788

this should be locked or somthing, most of us moniter owner are smart-butts, because we know it takes a lot to care for these animals and they are a big responsability, So, me personnaly its why i seem critical when i here people keeping moniters, 80% time the keep them WRONG

----------


## SK_Exotics

9 pages on a single animal and only 1 pic? lol
Can we see an update photo? He is very beautiful!

----------

Nadamamasboy (04-11-2010)

----------


## slayer

Good job on selecting one of the most dangerous, unsuited for captivity and demanding reptiles anyone could ever buy and for arguing with the very people who gave you the best advice on its care.   :Good Job: 

Hope you get to keep your fingers.  :Please:

----------


## slayer

For all those thinking of getting a Croc Monitor 
http://www.proexotics.com/faq_images...head_wound.jpg
http://www.proexotics.com/faq_images...hand_wound.jpg
Are you really ready to risk injury like that or worse?

----------


## SK_Exotics

Is it a myth you cant bandage/sew up monitor bite wounds?

----------


## JLuck13

why would you not be able to? if you can clean up a stabbing wound im sure you can clean up a monitor bite lol

----------


## Nadamamasboy

Probably in reference to the anti-coagulating effect of their saliva, the would just bleeds for a long time.

----------


## SK_Exotics

So you can cover it, but its just gonna be messy for a while.

----------


## Grid

Yes a very ancient thread, however I figured that I should probably give up my own personal picture of a crocodile monitor bite wound, and I didn't know where else to put it.




If that picture doesn't work here's the direct link:
http://s1198.photobucket.com/albums/...-31at533PM.jpg


The monitor that grabbed me there was about 4.5ft long, and that was merely the side of his jaw. Not a full on bite. That just shows you what it's like when getting into a lizard like this. Think less lizard, and more dinosaur when dealing with croc monitors.
I'd hate to see what a big 8ft male could do with a bite, honestly I'd imagine if one ever got a bite on someone's throat it could end in a fatality.
While reading through this thread it's plain to see why so few crocodile monitors live to adulthood in captivity; they end up with some kid who doesn't know how to care for them, and then they die before their first year.
Luckily the crocodile monitor who gave me that bite ended up with a very nice man who clearly knew what he was doing.

----------


## 350z

- - - Updated - - -

^^^^^^^ picture linked above, grid all you have to do is copy the code for forums full size as the forum will re-size it and paste.

----------

Grid (09-01-2012)

----------


## Grid

Thanks, I'm really clueless about the whole posting pictures thing. I'm not really a good internet guy.

----------


## 350z

> Thanks, I'm really clueless about the whole posting pictures thing. I'm not really a good internet guy.



No problem, nasty bite by the way, they are intense animals. I think the reward>risks.

----------


## MrLang

This thread is legendary and Skiploder is my hero.

That is all.

----------

